# What you gettin/got from Heatherette and why?



## glam8babe (Mar 18, 2008)

My list:

L/s:
-lollipop loving (dont have a coral colour yet and i think this would be perfect for summer with a tan)
-Melrose Mood (i love pale pink.. also dont have many colours like this)
-Hollywood nights (i already have impassioned but i use it alot so this would be a good backup IMO plus i cant resist the packaging!)

L/g:
Sock Hop (to go with lollipop loving)
Starlet Kiss (just love the colour)
Style Minx (to go with Hollywood nights)

Both Trios... i dont have too many mac eyeshadows so these would be good to give me more variety of colour as i dont own any mac purples, not many pinks and i dont have a mint green or peach either.

Pencil Duo: Nighthawk/front row (i love the peach colour and the brown would look good for natural looks for me.. as black can look too harsh sometimes)

Pigments: 3D silver (i just love the colour of it.. i may not use it alot but it's good for doing extremely dramatic looks and just playin about)
Jardin Aires (i love peach colours soo much so i have to get this.. plus i missed out on it when it was out with another collection)

B/P: Alpha girl (i love the packaging mostly.. and the colour would be nice when i dont want too much on my cheeks)

Lashes: Shes bad (they are just soo unique!!!)



im gonna pass on the smooth harmony b/p because i have so many bronzers, ill pass on pink pearl pigment because its a PRO so i could get that whenever, i dont want any other pencils as they dont interest me much... i dont want fleshpot as its pro plus i think it might wash me out abit, i dont want bonus beat lipglass as theres so many other nudes which are perm.


so what do you guys want? or what have you already bought and why?
why did you pass on the things you didnt purchase?


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2008)

i want everyhing apart from the pencils lol xxx


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 18, 2008)

Not too much (this girl is on a tight budget! lol):

Lollipop loving l/s
Sock Hop l/g
Alpha Girl OR Smooth Harmony BP (after I've seen them IRL)

And that's IT! Cuz I still need to haul some non-Heatherette MAC items too


----------



## eccentric (Mar 18, 2008)

I want to get: Lollipop Loving + Sock Hop (always love coral)
Starlet Kiss (unique color, no Melrose Mood because it would be too much!)
Hollywood Nights + Style Minx (don't have many colors like these)

And if I had the money I'd buy Trio 1 and duel edge eye pencil in Black Funk/Pop Blue! We'll see, maybe I'll cave in..


----------



## foxytnns (Mar 18, 2008)

I want Trio 2 because I love purple and pinks, the dual edge pencil in Fab Orchid/Dash Lily, Lollipop Loving, and Sock Hop!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 18, 2008)

Everything except for the beauty powders, glitters and pigments.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 18, 2008)

jardin aires pigment and maybe pink pearl 
hollywood nights l/s
style mix l/g
shes bad lashes
and i might get an e/s trio but im not sure which one yet


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 18, 2008)

Probably not much, as I'm not really impressed with this collection.  Probably Lollipop Lovin' l/s, Sock Hop l/g, Bonus Beat l/g, Smooth Harmony bp, and maybe a pigment.


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 18, 2008)

its more like what am i NOT getting lol

Eye trio 2- because i love pinks and purples, and i already have similar colors that are in eye trio 1

I love all the dual edge eye pencils so im going to get them all if they are nice when i swatch them at MAC in thursday

lola devine nail polish cause its pretty and coral and summery

Style Minx l/g and Sock hop because i dont have colors like them

and thats it


----------



## kalikana (Mar 18, 2008)

I like swatching everything first before I buy but:
- Lollipop Lovin l/s & Sock Hop l/g because these colors look wearable on my skin tone (I'm not bold enough to wear the other colors, lol)
- Jardin Aires pigment .. because it's LE and I'm recently getting into pigments lol, and it looks like a wearable color based on swatches here in Specktra
- One of the beauty powders.. I'm not sure yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh! I just LOVE the packaging! xD


----------



## bell21 (Mar 18, 2008)

I got:

style minx l/g
starlet kiss l/g
hollywood nights l/s
lollipop loving l/s
eye trio 2
plus a bunch of non Heatherette e/s 

its my first mac haul, I can't wait for it to get here


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 18, 2008)

I want Alpha Girl because of the name, lol. I love MAC quads and I'm all over Trio 2. It's gorgeous.

I love the lippies but I'm debating over them; not sure if Hollywood Nights will be too bright for me and if Melrose Mood is too similar to others. I also like Style Minx and Starlit Kiss.

The pencils look awesome; I want them all but I'm broke. I already have the pigments and for once I don't like the nps.

I just made a huge downpayment so I'm broke right now, but looking forward to the summer collection, I'm not sure how much I'll spend- I don't wear the neon type colors that it sounds like will be hot. So part of me wants to just buy now so I don't regret it later when there's a bunch of collections out that don't interest me...


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 18, 2008)

Alpha Girl b/p, $$$$ Yes n/l, and one of the duo pencil. Might eve get Lola Devine n/l.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2008)

Trio 1 - have to have that pink & the dark eggplant will make an awesome    smokey eye
Lollipop luvin l/s
another Melrose Mood - its an awesome pink
Sock Hop l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g - yay, more lovely pink
Lola Devine np


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 18, 2008)

Lollipop Loving (looks like it's going to be such a gorgeous color)
Melrose Mood
Starlet Kiss
Style Minx
Sock Hop
Pink Pearl Pigment
Maybe 3d Silver
Alpha Girl
These things are just (from what I have seen) on my list.  When I actually try them out is how I am going to decide for sure.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2008)

Melrose mood, starlet kiss, sock hop, alpha girl b/p. I think that's it.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Mar 18, 2008)

first thing this morning, i ordered:

Lollipop Loving lipstick (love me some coral lipstick)
Sock Hop lipglass (gorgeous!)
Trio 2 (great basic pink palette, IMO)
Alpha Girl beauty powder (purtyyyy)
Foundation pump (needed it lol)

still debating getting a Pink Pearl pigment and maybe another lipstick or gloss. i like this collection much better than Fafi


----------



## Labonte (Mar 18, 2008)

Lollipop loving l/s
Sock Hop l/g
Jardin Aires Pigment (I have a sample of this and I love it)


----------



## Divinity (Mar 18, 2008)

I have one of the trios and Hollywood Nights lippie already - LOVE them!  I'm going to the store to play on Thursday to pick out the rest, but I'm pretty sure one more lippie, one gloss, beauty powder, the other trio, 3 pencils, and MAYBE the Lola nail color ought to do it


----------



## mreichert (Mar 18, 2008)

My hubbie doesn't know yet, so shhhh......

-Lollipop Loving l/s
-Melrose Mood l/s
-Fleshpot l/s  (I don't have anything like it)
-Sock Hop l/g
-Style Minx l/g
-Trio 1   (I've been DYING for a mint green color!)
-Bad Girl Lashes  (we'll see if I can figure out how to put on lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 18, 2008)

I am pretty sure I will end up with:

Trio 1
Alpha Girl b/p
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Sock Hop l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 19, 2008)

My bf is a sweetheart, he's been hauling with me and will pay for my Heatherette haul.

Here's my list:
-both eye trios
-lollipop loving l/s
-sock hop l/g
-alpha girl b/p
-all the eye pencils

I need to check it out IRL and to see if I like Melrose Mood, Starlet Kiss, & Smooth Harmony.  Ughhhh.....I probably can't resist and will most likely get them.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 19, 2008)

Trio 1 - since i've got quite a few purples and pink just doesn't look good on me so trio 1 it is. i love the colors. very different. 

All four dual eye pencils - i love to mix it up when im doing my shadows and use various colors and i dont have good dark pencil liners that i dont use in my waterline. i like a little bit of shimmer to make my look pop and i love all the colors. 

Jardin Aires Pigment - since i've been eyeing it for awhile. love the color

Pink Pearl Pigment - loved it since i tried it out...very similar to stars N rockets but better since i dont have that it's good. 

Lollipop Loving Lipstick - beautiful sheer shimmery pink color 

Sock Hop - nice orangey coral 

Alpha Girl BP - gives me a nice light flushed look

I tried smooth harmony but it blended with my skin too much. I may go back and get it.


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 19, 2008)

i looove the lippies from this collection! im getting:
Lollypop Loving + Sock Hop
Hollywood Nights + Style Minx
because those look hottt together!

i also want Alpha Girl b/p because it looks like it would give the same effect as Pearl Blossom from Barbie which im sooo sad i missed!

im skipping the e/s trios although they look extremely pretty but i dont think they're must-haves.. hmmm im also considering the pencils but im gonna have to see them in person first =]


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2008)

I want

l/s Hollywood Nights
l/s Melrose Mood

l/g Style Minx
l/g Starlet Kiss

Eye Trio 1

BP Alpha Girl
BP Smooth Harmony

I don't only love the hot pink packaging but also the pink shades of the lippies. And of course I am a fan of the BPs.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 19, 2008)

I want...

L/G

Bonus Beat (sounds gorgeous)
Sockhop (to go with lollipop loving)
Starlet Kiss (to go with melrose mood)

L/S
Melrose Mood
Hollywood Nights (Coz I love pink lippes)
Lollipop Loving (I dont own any coral l/s)

Heatherette Trio 1 (dont have these colors and the packaging is stunning)
Heatherette Trio 2 (dont have these colors and the packaging is stunning)

Night hawk/Front Row (not sure about these two yet, will have to see swatches)
Fab orchid/Dash Lily 

Jardin Aires pigment (sounds quite unusual)

Shes good lash (I dont have any mac lashes yet)

GOD Iam going to be broke after this haul.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't made it to the store just yet. I was thinking about a pencil and the 3D silver.  Oh, I hope to not get tempted for more.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm hoping to get ...

Both eyeshadow trios - trio 1 as there are colours in it that my collection lacks; I don’t have any true black e/s (I’m ignoring the fact that that’s because I _don’t like_ black e/s because I _do_ like the idea of the green sparkles) and the mint green looks lovely – trio 2 because although I have plenty of similar colours, they’re ones I wear on a regular basis so it will be nice to have a bit more choice

Jardin Aires pigment – I like peachy shades and I didn’t buy it on its first outing
Pink Pearl pigment – I’ve been meaning to buy this so even though I could get it later, now is as good a time as any, I reckon

Alpha Girl Beauty Powder – I’m not amazed by the colour, but I want one of those compacts and it’s the better shade of the two!

I don't like any of the lip stuff at all, apart from Style Minx and I have similar-ish shades already so I'll pass on it. I know I'm in a very small minority here, but I think the rest of the lipglasses and lipsticks are hideous!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm getting 

*Hollywood nights l/s I have a thing for pink lips at the mo

*Style Minx l/g (only if they don't have a similar colour available in the lustreglasses as I don't really like the lipglass formula)

*I was gonna get eye trio 1 but I already have similar colours so I'll go for trio 2

*Smooth Harmony b/p I never got one of these first time round and it such a pretty colour 

*shes bad/shes good lashes 

* maybe the 3d glitter or I might just get a sample of it instead


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 19, 2008)

After seeing swatches, I want more than I thought!
Lollipop Loving l/s
Sock Hop l/g
3D silver
Alpha Girl bp 
the black/blue pencil

This will be the first time I buy something without seeing it in person first! This collection is only being released in one city in my country so I have to order it.. I'm a little scared. Plus we don't have a PRO store in NZ either so any chance I have to snap up glitters, I take full advantage!!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 19, 2008)

I want both beauty powders, all the lipsticks, all the lipglosses and 3 pencils.

I'm going to pass on the lashes, glitters, nail polishes, and the pigments.

I'm still undecided on the trios. I have simular colours but I still kind of want them anyway.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm getting 
Melrose mood x2 
Fleshpot
Lollipop loving
Bonus beat
Starlet kiss
Alpha girl bp x2 
Smooth harmony bp
Eye trio 1
Eye trip 2 
And maybe just maybe some lashes


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 19, 2008)

i got:

lollipop loving l/s (pretty colour)
fleshpot l/s (don't have anything like it)
sock hop l/g (to go with lollipop loving)
bonus beat l/g (to go with fleshpot)
trio 2 (love the packaging and would use more than trio 1 cuz i don't use green)
nighthawk/front row dual eye pencil (for neutral looks)
fab orchid/dash lily dual eye pencil (loved the colour)
alpha girl b/p (love the packaging and i don't have a b/p)
smooth harmony b/p (love the packaging and i don't have a b/p)


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 19, 2008)

To be honest I will have to wait to see it in person as a WOC I have to visit the MAC counter to make sure they will look good on me...
But I do like the packing!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 19, 2008)

I too am looking to get a lot of what many ppl already are craving. Just called my local mac counter and they are releasing tomorrow, so i'll be there around door opening (I think) LOL

-Alpha Girl
-Lollipop Loving l/s
-Sock Hop l/g
-Jardin Aires pigment
-Dual edge pencil in Nighthawk/Front Row

*fingers crossed* I can get it all tomorrow. I'm kinda wanting the trios but also have enough shadows that are kinda similar that i should be using therefore will pass.


----------



## dianadisaster (Mar 19, 2008)

Yay I'm so excited about Heatherette!

*I'm getting:* 
*Hollywood Nights* - I'm a sucker for hot pink!
*Lollipop Loving* - xbrookcorex sold me on it with her swatch pictures and description.
*Pink Pearl* - I've been wanting this so bad ever since Leesha used it in a youtube vid, and stars n rockets is my fave shadow. I pretty much flipped out when I heard I wasn't going to have to drive 3.5 hours to the dallas pro store to get it (or order by phone, but whatever).
*3D silver* - who doesn't love glitter? I just want it!
*$$$$$ Yes* - The gold one from Antiquitease is one of my faves, so now I have to have a silver!
*She's Good lashes* - I love the #7's, and these look bad ass. 
*She's Bad lashes* - these also look bad ass! I was dubious of the fishnet concept, but once I saw pics I was sold.

*I'm not sure about:*
*Melrose Mood* and *Fleshpot* - I'll have to try them on, but I'm terrified they will look ridiculous on me. 
*The eyeshadow trios* - they just didn't seem very impressive, and the swatches I've seen definately hurt their case. However, I want the box. Dilemma!
*The beauty powders* - I love the compacts, and I'm tempted to get Alpha Girl for it, but I have beauty powders and I just don't really use them. 
*Jardin Aires* - how many neutral pigments does a girl need? Well, I might need just one more...
*Reflects Gold* - I actually love this stuff, but I have a vial of it from Curiositease, so I don't think I need another whole jar of it.

*Not interested in:*
*the pencils* - I love my fluidline, when do I use pencils?
*the glosses* - lipglass has fallen out of my favor lately. Its so sticky, and I have so many already. I never really wear a lipstick and a gloss together, its one or the other, so for this collection I'm thinking its all about the lipsticks. 

Am I missing anything? if so, I'm definitely not getting it, haha.


----------



## MACBUG5 (Mar 19, 2008)

*I'm getting...*





BP-- *Alpha Girl*
Eye pencil duo-- *Nighthawk/Front Row*
Lipglosses-- *Bonus Beat, Sock Hop, Starlet Kiss*


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 19, 2008)

Nothing. 
This has to be one of the most over-hyped Mac collections ever.


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Mar 19, 2008)

All of it!!

apart from the Silver 3D glitter, and alpha girl b/p....im debating about the eye trio but i will probably get them even anyway. cant wait


----------



## ilorietta (Mar 19, 2008)

Nothing...definitely not my thing


----------



## matsubie (Mar 19, 2008)

alpha girl b/p (i have too many bronzers so i'll pass on smooth harmony)
pretty much all the lipsticks except fleshpot
all but one of the lipglosses again....can't think of the name
she's bad lashes

my opinion may change when i swatch the products at the store tomorrow


----------



## Trista (Mar 19, 2008)

I was hoping to not get anything from this collection but when the MUA let me check out the colors I changed my mind. So now I want:

Dual eye pencils in Nighthawk/Front Row and Fab Orchid/Dash Lily ( I must say that one end of the pencil is more glitttery than I thought it would be but I still like the colors)
Eyeshadow trio # 1
Jardin Aires Pigment


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 19, 2008)

i was going to get all the lip products but the perm line has lots of colours similar to hollyood nights and melrose mood etc...im only getting sock hop and lollipop loving. not really into the shadows, liners or anything else...


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 19, 2008)

Awwwww yeah!

I just went to a conference and I won an award and my boss dropped a check on me!!! Heatherette here I come! I'm so psyched; I really wasn't sure if I would be able to get much tomorrow!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 19, 2008)

i want:
-Lollipop loving + Sock hop (swatch thread sold me on them..)
-Bonus beat (looks great to neutralize lips)
-Trio 1 (green looks pretty!)
-She's Bad lashes (really hot..but i'll have to figure out how/when to wear them lol.

Not sure about:
-Fleshopot (too pale for my skin?)
-Melrose Mood (will i look like i dipped my lips in strawberry icing?)
-Hollywood Nights (i've never tried bright pink lips)

lol, i am ridiculous.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  major swatching tomorrow at MAC!


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dunno, I have spent a lot of money on swapping for makeup lately, and I've barely had time to use that! I just don't wear makeup that often, I don't even wear eye shadow on a daily basis, so I feel guilty about spending so much money on stuff I won't even really use that much. I might not even get anything. And I actually think the packaging is super ugly!!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 19, 2008)

I want pretty much all of the l/s, l/g, both trios, and not sure if a beauty powder.  We'll s


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm not even sure if my counter will get this collection so we'll see, but most prob nothing, either smooth harmony or just a lipgloss...


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 19, 2008)

I got everything minus all but one eyeliner, the eyelashes, nail polishes, pigments/glitters.


----------



## winterwonder (Mar 19, 2008)

I ordered Eye Trio 1, Lollipop Loving, Sock Hop, and the Purple Eye Pencil. 

I already own Pink Pearl but I might go back for Jardin Aires, Style Minx, and Hollywood Nights. I'm also a bit interested in the 3D Silver and Eye Trio 2 but I'm not sure.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 19, 2008)

I think I'm passing up this collection. I probably will regret it when I see some FOTD posts, but I'll survive!!  I love pink, but the packaging doesn't do anything for me... I think it kind of reminds me of my daughter's play makeup too much.  
I'm holding out for a good summer collection anyway!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I think I'm passing up this collection. I probably will regret it when I see some FOTD posts, but I'll survive!! I love pink, but the packaging doesn't do anything for me... I think it kind of reminds me of my daughter's play makeup too much. 
I'm holding out for a good summer collection anyway!_

 
I wish i had your will power. haha!! I really dont like that packaging but i love the products. of course the pencils and pigments are packaged normally it's just everything else. o well!! props to you for holding out and i agree that we're probably in for a good summer collection. I think im going to avoid going to the mall and getting anymore mac until the new summer collections come out.


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Mar 19, 2008)

I am not too sure on how much money I'll have to spend, but I do have a list made out of everything I want out of the collection.

Lipstick:
-Lollipop Loving (it looks absolutely gorgeous in pictures.)
-Hollywood Nights (Insane color. I like insane.)

Lipglass:
-Sockhop (looks AMAZING with L.L.)
-Style Minx (same reason as before, but this one also looks cool alone)

Glitter:
-3D Silver (Do I really need to explain?)
-Reflects Gold (Heavenly.)

Trio #1 - All the colors fit together, yet they are all different.
Black Funk/Pop Blue Liner Duo - I need a good black liner, and that blue excites me.
Alpha Girl Face Powder - I have extremely pale skin, and this would look great with my pale, pale skin.
$$$$$ Yes Nail Polish - I LOVE silver nail polish.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Mar 20, 2008)

I think It's easier to list what I'm *NOT* getting:

No Nail lacquers
no lashes
No glitter
No fleshpot l/s
no bonus Beat l/g
no black funk e/l
no phone me e/l
no smooth Harmony BP

EVERYTHING ELSE... YES!!

Sorry, but I LOVE the eighties imagery & the pink packaging.  And my name IS Heather after all!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 20, 2008)

First of all I love the packaging so that explains why I need mostly everything, lol. I have some & ordered more...
hollywood nights
fleshpot(2)
melrose mood(2)
lollipop lovin(2)
style minx
bonus beat
sock hop
starlet kiss(2)
eye trio 1
eye trio 2
3 liners...not getting phone me/text me(silver is not so good on my eyes)
alpha girl b/p
smooth harmony b/p
I have pink pearl pigment(one of my favs)
I have a sample of silver glitter(don't need more)
I have the vial of reflects gold(and a full size of antiqued gold so I'm good on that )
I don't think I'll get any lashes cause I heard they are almost costume-y
And I might give in & get the nail laquers when I see more swatches, but polish & I aren't friends typically
Lastly I don't know if I really need Jardin Aires but I do like the color. I was kind of turned off since it has been limited but available online for so long


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am getting Lollipop Loving! Its the only thing though, the rest of the collection is a little meh for me, though I do like the Nighthawk pencil duo, I may get it when its released here!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm only getting the purple double ended pencil and the blue one. I think that they will make great liners and also bases for shadows! I would get the eye trio with the aqua blue colour but I already have Cloudburst. Honestly, I think that the lip colours are some of the most hideous I have ever seen lol. Yay for saving money!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 20, 2008)

I want both trios, Lollipop Loving, Hollywood Nights, Starlet Kiss, Style Minx, and Maybe a beauty powder.


----------



## Penn (Mar 20, 2008)

*Lipsticks *
- Melrose Mood
- Lollipop Loving

*Lip Glosses *
- Sock Hop
- Starlet Kiss _I'm a little iffy about this one because it kind of reminds me of pout from Smashbox_

*Both Trios*

*Reflects Gold Glitter*

I might end up buying more when I see it in person, I'm not sure if it's out today in Canada as well


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 20, 2008)

Lollipop Loving, Eye Trio 1, and She's Bad Lashes [maybe more than one, those are FIERCE!]
I'm also going to my parent's in San Francisco for spring break...so I'm going to go crazy at the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yippee!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 20, 2008)

I already bought trio 1 from blueangel on here. I got it because of the gorgeous minty green colour. Also, I didn't have Cloudburst from before. 
Later, I might get Lollipop loving lipstick. I have samples of the pigments and there is no way I'll ever use up those, so there wouldn't be much point for me getting a full jar.


----------



## .:jinx:. (Mar 20, 2008)

dont kill me,  but i wasnt overly impressed with the collection,  i liked fafi alot more.   i havent seen it in person though so i might change my mind.   from what ive seen online Lollipop Loving looks gorgeous and so do the Shes Bad lashes.  im not going to order till i see them though


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 20, 2008)

On my definitely buying list -

Eyes
Pink Pearl
Jardin Aires
3D Silver
Nighthawk/Frontrow

Because I don't have that many piggies, got a few neutral-ish colours so would like to add Jardin Aires and don't have a bright pink or chunky silver glitter. Nighthawk and Frontrow just look awesome so I'd like them!

Lips
Lollipop Loving
Melrose Mood
Sock Hop
Starlet Kiss

Purely because they all look to die for.

And if I have money (I'm thinking not though...) I'd like either of the trios, smooth harmony and possibly She's Bad lashes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 20, 2008)

I will probably only get Lollipop Loving l/s, just coz it's coral and summer is coming up. Nothing else really impresses me though. I'll save my money for the collecations coming up in the summer.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 20, 2008)

Well.. since you asked!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just picked up this morning..

Dual Edge pencil in NightHawk/FrontRow
both the lashes
Eye trio #2
Hollywood Nights and Lollipop Loving lipsticks
Style Minx and Starlet Kiss lipglasses
and I was given the Smooth Harmony beauty powder.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Mar 20, 2008)

I just got back. I went to the counter at Macy's on my lunchbreak, lol. I just cuoldn't wait til the weekend! 

Alas, I only got Lollipop Loving. I was going to get Trio 2, but decided not to. I am buying a house so I didn't want to spend too much.


----------



## foxytnns (Mar 20, 2008)

I just went to MAC and picked up:
Lollipop Loving
Dual Edge Pencil in Fab Orchid/Dash Lily (Purple)
Trio 2
Pink Pearl Pigment

...and now I'm debating about whether or not I want to go back for Jardin Aires!


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 20, 2008)

I purchased both of the trio eyeshadows, all of the lipsticks & lipglasses, all of the duo liners, the 2 eyelashes & the 2 beauty powders. I bought them because I really like the colors and texture, especially the duo liners.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now I am contemplating on the two nail lacquers...


----------



## astronaut (Mar 20, 2008)

Went to MAC today, here's what I got from Heatherette:

*Sock Hop l/g* - I was hoping it would look like juice on the lips, and that's so fun for summer!
*Lollipop Loving l/s* - I had initially wanted Hollywood Nights because Lollipop Loving looks kind of pale in respect to my skin tone, but I thought about it and came to the conclusion that I'd probably not end up using Hollywood Nights as my taste in makeup has been getting conservative lately. Plus Hollywood Nights looks very similar to Girl About Town. I also wanted to add that Lollipop Loving kind of looks like a peachier version of High Tea.
*Jardin Aires pigment* - I like this neutral pigment! 

I wanted to say that had the lip products been in normal packaging, I wouldn't have gotten anything, but I was suckered into really wanting something in special packaging! I was also thinking about getting Pink Pearl pigment, but the Macy's MAC counter didn't have it. That's cool, more money for me... for now. I have a feeling I'll just end up getting it eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried convincing myself that I wasn't going to get anything from Heatherette and telling myself that the packaging was tacky... Oh who am I kidding? The packaging is HOT!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 20, 2008)

lollipop loving l/s
sockhop l/g
fleshpot l/s
bonusbeat l/g
alpha girl b/p
smooth harmony b/p
$$$$$ yes n/l
nighthawk/frontrow e/l
black funk/pop blue e/l


----------



## twilightessence (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.:jinx:.* 

 
_dont kill me,  but i wasnt overly impressed with the collection,  i liked fafi alot more.   i havent seen it in person though so i might change my mind.   from what ive seen online Lollipop Loving looks gorgeous and so do the Shes Bad lashes.  im not going to order till i see them though_

 
I like Fafi more, too. Lollipop Loving and Sock Hop were the only two things that I saw in the swatches I wanted and going in to look at it in person, I didn't change my mind LOL. The only other thing I got was the Dual e/l in Nighthawk/Front Row because I needed a good liner and the MA said the brown would go good with my blue eyes and she was of course right! LOL


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm on a tight budget unfortunately---I went a little crazy with Fafi. I should have waited until Heatherette!

But I'm getting

-Melrose Mood because I am obsessed with light pastel pinks
-Starlet Kiss because I just love it
-Sock Hop because I have no coral-y lipglosses
-Smooth Harmony because I can use it as a bronzer
-Eye Trio 1, because I love the blue/green


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 21, 2008)

I got 

LIPSTICK
Hollywood Nights
Lollipop Loving
Melrose Mood
Flesphot

LIPGLASS
Starlet Kiss
Bonus Beat
Sock Hop

TRIO 1
Smooth Harmony BP
She's Bad lashes
Pop Blue/Funk Black Pencil


----------



## Deirdre (Mar 21, 2008)

I had to pass over the Trio #1, although it completely broke my heart, at the time.  I already have Cloudburst, and the peachy colour is so-so, but the green was oh-so-lovely - damn...

However, I do adore my Trio #2, and when I put on the purple, all my regret for not buying Fertile, last spring, left me forever.  And the pink case is metallic, clicky-click, how can you not love that!

I picked up the NightHawk/FrontRow, pencil, and the Lollipop Loving (online, a couple days ago), as well.  I think the pencil is going to look nice with the peach/gold MES from Christmas.  

This collection is pure love, isn't it?  Something about that shade of pink.  And metallic pink!


----------



## skankinj (Mar 21, 2008)

I got:

Style Minx l/g
Sock Hop l/g
Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## redambition (Mar 21, 2008)

i want sock hop l/g, and maybe alpha girl BP.

the collection just hasn't grabbed me that much. i was excited for melrose mood l/s until i saw a swatch - it's not going to work on me at all


----------



## Kalico (Mar 21, 2008)

I wish I hated this collection. My poor wallet!

I'm getting:

- Lollipop Loving
- Sock Hop, Style Minx, Starlet Kiss
- Trio 1,2
- Alpha Girl
- Jardin Aires
- Black Funk/Pop Blue

I'm a sucker for pink, what can I say?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 21, 2008)

I made my purchases last night, I got:

-Hollywood Nights l/s
-Lollipop Loving l/s
-Sock Hop l/g
-Style Minx l/g
-Black Funk/Pop Blue dual edge pencil

I'm NC50


----------



## jollyrancher82 (Mar 21, 2008)

I went to the store yesterday and picked up Hollywood Nights and it is amazing! I actually had no idea this collection was out yet, but I wanted hot pink lipstick anyway. I thought about getting Style Minx too, but ended up just getting Pink Poodle(which is an awesome match anyway)because I've been eyeing it for a while.

A funny note about the packaging(which I loooove): when I went home and pulled out my lipstick, my boyfriend thought it was a mini vibrator!


----------



## MrsWoods (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey y'all!
First of all, please ignore that my English is that bad, I'm sorry...

I know, that its not 100% the right subjekt in this thread but I have a question which I keep thinking about. I'm going to spend the next 3 weeks on vacation in Washington and New York. Do you think I still might get the products I want to have? I really, really really "need":
* the lollipop loving l/s - because the colour is just beautiful and I love glazes and the sparkle is so pretty!
*style minx l/g - because I just love pink, but I'm very pale (NC 15) and I like to look a little more natural, so a gloss, which is more transparent than the Hollywood Nights l/s works better for me!
* both pigments - again: because I love pink and jardin aires (btw: how do you pronounce "Jardin Aires"? Like french people would?) because it's just to beautiful to be true!
* trio 1 - because since Rollickin I'm so much in colours like that!
*maybe the alpha girl beauty powder, I'm not so sure about that yet!

Do you think they might already be sold out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first date when I maybe can get to a mac store is probably the 24th... Because otherwise I would have to leave a list of these products at home, so my mum can order them online. But I guess, she'll think I'm insane, when she sees how much I spend on Mac


----------



## KTB (Mar 21, 2008)

Only two things.

Jardin Aires - I have a sample from when it was originaly released and love it!
Lollipop Lovin l/s - looks really pretty so what the heck


----------



## MAC_Diva (Mar 21, 2008)

Yesterday I got:
-Trio One (I love that mint green, plus I don't have a black color yet)
-Jardin Aires Pigment 
-Pink Pearl ( soo not impressed. I have no idea how to use it, plus the duochrome is driving me nuts. I really wanted stars n rockets so i got this instead)
-Bonus Beat L/G (I went back and made a separate purchase, because i loved it)

Still thinking about Alpha Girl, Lola Devine, Trio 2, & Lolipop Loving.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok.  I went on my lunch today and this is what I got.

Fleshpot l/s - I'm a sucker for nudes, and this is *really* light.  HOWEVER it looks awesome applied lightly on top of clear l/g for a subdued mouth.  
Melrose Mood l/s - Gorgeous pink
3D Silver glitter - Just plain awesome.
Pink Pearl pigment - HELLO the duochrome is AWESOME.  It is going to look awesome paired with Fig 1!!  I'm so stoked.  I'm a sucker for pigments, and already have Jardin Aires.  

I passed up on everything else cause I thought it was kind of boring.


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 22, 2008)

My MAC is already sold out of Alpha Girl! 

I was going to get trio #1, but I ended up with Aquadisiac instead since the other 2 colours were too similar to what I already have.  I think I will go back for Style Minx though!


----------



## genica (Mar 22, 2008)

I got starlet kiss because I'm a sucker for pink lipgloss, especially if it has some frost.  I think I'm gonna go back and get sock hop and lollipop lovin.


----------



## macaholic2912 (Mar 22, 2008)

i want to get one of the beauty powders and the black/blue pencil but i need to get someone to do a CP for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pm me if you can help its sooo appreciated!


----------



## nunu (Mar 22, 2008)

My wishlist:

Lollipop loving lipstick+sock hop lipglass
Hollywood nights lipstick + style minx lipglass 

Trio 1

I am not sure about the BP and the Duo pencils. I got samples from the pigments already..The other 2 lipsticks look too light for my skin and i'm going to skip Trio 2 because i have sooo many pink and purple es already (1 full 15 pan pallete!)


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG let me say I went to my local Macy's and about had a heart attack when the only display I saw was still Fafi!  The Heatherette was on a little table - no display unit at all.  So yay, at least they had it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up all the l/s and l/g (I was suprised I actually liked Fleshpot and Bonus Beat).  I skipped e/s trio 1, which suprised me 'cause I thought I really wanted it.  Mood Ring just wasn't pigmented enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got both sets of lashes.  I may have to buy another set of each cause they are just too cool!!!

I am still on the fence about the eyeliners - should I? Shouldn't I?  Macy's card says "No".  I say "Yes".  We will see who wins!

-Lauren


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought 2X lollipop Loving....the color is beautiful and i knew i would kick myself if i didn't get a backup. Thank goodness I did cause i see it's already sold out on the MAC site. That happened with the Strawbaby i got too but luckily when i went to get my Heatherette they had some Strawbaby left! So of course i bought one without hesitation


----------



## Babylard (Mar 22, 2008)

I got:
Lolipop Loving
Sock Hop
Phone me/Text me
Alpha Girl
Trio 2

will go back for:
Trio 1
Bonus Beat?

I already have an abundance of bolds from Fafi (totally it and fun n sexy) so I didn't feel like I needed style minx and holywood nights.  Melrose Mood was just a disgusting peptol bismol pink (I have beef with very pastel blue-pinks like fashion frenzy).  I'm not into fleshspot because i loath archtype that I don't even use.  My plum lips just don't work out for those beigey lip colors.  Bonus beat would look nice over any lip color so I MIGHT come back for that.  I didn't get starlet kiss as it is VERY close to cult fave.  I would get it if i didn't have cult fave lol.

I lovee lolipop loving and sockhop.  I don't have similar colors.  Believe it or not, Lolipop loving and sockhop makes a very nice nude for heavily pigmented lips as well.  If i use concealer on my lips, its freaken gorgeous.  Something about the orange neutralizes any bluetones on my lips that I get from wearing concealer.  Instead of a pink-tone nude lip, I can get a peach-tone nude lip if i use concealer.  I absolutely love it!  I don't normally use concealer because it makes my lips look blue and dead.

For beauty powders, I thought smooth harmony was pretty gross. It has this nasty yellow undertone ewww.  Alpha girl is very pretty and non glittery or shimmery.  I would say its like matte and makes a gorgeous light flush of color-natural blush if you are fair-medium.  I loveee it.  I find that its more pigmented that the barbie ones.

I really liked pop blue/black funk but I have so many blue liners.  It was also the most pigmented sparkle liner I have seen, next to nightsky.  I got phone me/text me because its very versatile and would go with almost anything.  the silver is veryy nice on the inner eyes.  I'm a big fan of puttign silver on the inner eyes.  I usually use a silver shadow but this is an alternate option and more toned down that silver shadows which are usually uber frosty.  its a dirty silver, not a platinum silver so it would blend very nicely into your black liner.

the trios are freaken gorgeous. I love the metalic casing.  i swear im gonna go back for trio1 lol.  i don't have carbon or black tied so im very happy with trio1.  moodring is also very unique.  moodring is not too light nor too dark of a blue.  i can't see anyone go wrong with it.  you can dress it up or dress it down.  for daytime, just omit using casette or cloudburst.

i wrote an essay =_=


----------



## SMMY (Mar 22, 2008)

So far (because I may cave and pick up a few of the eye liner dual pencils as well):

Lipsticks:
Hollywood Nights X 2
Lollipop Loving X2 
Melrose Mood

Lipglasses:
Sock Hop
Starlet Kiss
Style Minx

Eye shadows:
Eye Trio 1
Eye Trio 2

Beauty powders:
Alpha Girl beauty powder

and the She's Bad lashes

I'm also contemplating picking up Lure lip liner to go with the Lollipop Loving lipstick, though technically it's not part of the Heatherette collection. It really bring out the coral in this lipstick and makes it opaque. May also pick up a couple backups of Sock Hop and Style Minx as well. I really, really love this collection1


----------



## .:jinx:. (Mar 22, 2008)

so i had a minor heart attack when i walked into the store and saw that fafi was still set up and heatherette was nowhere to be seen.  luckily a makeup artist pointed to a corner and there it was!  hidden away.  youd think theyd have put it out in the open.  i was going to buy hollywood nights  but after buying Fun N Sexy a couple of weeks ago i decided not to,  nothing can compare to my fun n sexy.  i was dying for the shes bad lashes  they just look so cool,  how theyll look on me i dont know.  and i also picked up lollipop loving  its a really nice natural colour,  im not sure if i love it though.  i already had pink pearl ,  im almost considering buying another though  its such a versatile colour,  you can use it on your lips, cheeks and eyes!


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 22, 2008)

I got
Lollipop Lovin' l/s
Melrose Mood l/s
Alpha Girl BP

Thankfully I got it before it was sold out. Love em! Unfortunately Melrose Mood was not what I expected at all. It didn't work so well on me so I will either sell it or return it... >__<


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWoods* 

 
_Hey y'all!
First of all, please ignore that my English is that bad, I'm sorry...

I know, that its not 100% the right subjekt in this thread but I have a question which I keep thinking about. I'm going to spend the next 3 weeks on vacation in Washington and New York. Do you think I still might get the products I want to have?

Do you think they might already be sold out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first date when I maybe can get to a mac store is probably the 24th... Because otherwise I would have to leave a list of these products at home, so my mum can order them online. But I guess, she'll think I'm insane, when she sees how much I spend on Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could call ahead to one of the MAC stores where you'll be visiting in the States - give them a list & see if they will hold it until you get there. Chances are that the store will have some of what you want & be sold out of some things. But, if you could call ahead that would be best & probably cheaper for you. HTH


----------



## peacelover18 (Mar 22, 2008)

I ended up getting:

Fleshpot Lipstick
Melrose Mood Lipstick
Hollywood Nights Lipstick
Bonus Beat Lipglass
Starlet Kiss Lipglass
Style Minx Lipglass
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Pink Pearl Pigment

I may go back and get:
Lollipop Loving Lipstick
Sock Hop Lipglass

I decided against the eyeshadow trios, since the colors are really nothing special and I'd just be buying it for the packaging. The pencils are okay, but I wouldn't use them enough - I'm more of a fluidline girl. I hate MAC nail lacquers, I'd never use up a whole jar of glitter, and I'm a total klutz at false lashes, so I'll pass on those too.

Overall, the lip products are really the stars of this collection.


----------



## Zeastlake (Mar 22, 2008)

I got 2 Smooth Harmony Beauty Powders... on my skintone it gives me the most gorgeous tan color, plus its matte, and I have large pores, so anything with shimmer just makes them larger... I love it

I also got Lollipop Loving, Sock Hop, and Alpha Girl, but I dont like it, and will probably sell it...


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 22, 2008)

My initial online purchase I got:

2 Fleshpot l/s
2 Melrose Mood
1 Lollipop Loving
1 Bonus Beat
1 Starlet Kiss
1 Smooth Harmony BP

Today at my local counter I got

2 Alpha Girl (I wasnt even thinking of getting it till I saw it person ... WOW)
1 Sock Hop



This is truly one of my favourite collections maybe even more than *gasp* BARBIE
All the colours (especially the lipsticks) are right up my alley


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 22, 2008)

After reading all of the boards and seeing the MAC website I ran first thing to Nordstrom today to get Lollipop Loving and Alpha Girl BP.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also got Melrose Mood and Hollywood Nights.  

I am going to have to go back to get more.


----------



## palatial (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm still waiting for mine to come in the mail, i ordered online because i didn't want to take the chance that my store might sell out before i could get there...unfortunately it's a good hour away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i got trio 1 because i love that the combination (especially the green of course). i didn't bother with trio 2 because i have a lot of pink already, everything in there looks pretty dupe-able anyway. i also got alpha girl beauty powder (hoping it looks way more pink than the swatch online, in the product photos it looks good so i'm going on that) and also lollipop loving. i pretty much wear pink lips all the time and figured i have no coral lip colours yet and might as well try one out AND get the cute packaging


----------



## KikiB (Mar 25, 2008)

The day it came out, I got the 3D Silver glitter and the Style Minx lipglass. The glitter is amazing, I use it everyday, and the Style Minx gets me a lot of compliments at work. This payday, I hope to get:

At least 1 backup of Style Minx
Hollywood Nights
Reflects Gold glitter
Jardin Aires pigment
Pink Pearl pigment

I'm not a blush person, I much prefer the iridescent powders or a bronzer.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 25, 2008)

Lollipop Loving, love coral shades
Sock Hop, same reason as above
Style Minx, looks really nice in pictures but I will have to see it in real life, might not get this one.
Trio 1, because of the mint green shade.
Nighthawk/Front Row, haven't got a brown liner and the sparkly peach shade on the other end is so pretty.
3D Silver, I'm more excited about this than anything else it looks great.
Alpha Girl, lovely pretty shade, a must have.


----------



## .:jinx:. (Mar 25, 2008)

so i went to the mall today  ,  big mistake,  i should have just gone into HMV and left ,  but its kindof across from MAC  anyways i caved and got style minx  ,  and silverbleu shadestick


----------



## *Star Violet* (Mar 25, 2008)

I got 

Sock Hop l/g
Hollywood Nights l/s
Jardin Aires + Pink Pearl pigments
Black Funk/Pop Blue e/p

I was looking really forward to buying more but didn't like this collection that much...


----------



## shewaselectric (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought Fleshpot and Lollipop Loving in store, and just ordered Pink Pearl, Jardin Aires and Reflects Gold online because I was worried my counter would be sold out since pigments tend to go fast.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 13, 2008)

lollipop loving l/s melrose mood l/s
both trio's and alpha girl
<333.x


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 13, 2008)

I got:

Fleshpot Lipstick
Lollipop Loving Lipstick
Bonus Beat Lipglass
Sock Hop Lipglass
Alpha Girl Beaty Powder
Dash Lily/Fab Orchid DUO Liner
Trio 1
Trio 2

I also got samples of Jardin Aires and Pink Pearl pigments. I haven't got all my stuff yet 'cos i got it through a CP and am waiting for it to arrive! I cant wait!

x


----------



## lindsay_lu (Apr 13, 2008)

i've been agonizing over this, and the uk release dates going back & back isn't helping!
i bought a trio 2 on ebay usa for roughly retail, and its not even here yet and i know i'm going to sell it or swap, as i've been trying purples and i've decided they just don't work for me.
so, my list is now:

lollipop lovin
starlet kiss
alpha girl

modest, but i still want fafi stuff


----------



## 121784 (Apr 13, 2008)

I ended up with:

- Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
- Bonus Beat Lip Glass
- Lollipop Loving Lipstick *x3* (only b/c it is _the_ perfect shade for me)

I'm also going to be getting Night Hawk/Front Row Duel Edge Pencil this week and then that's it for this collection!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 15, 2008)

i went to selfridges yesterday and got the two eyeshadow trio's but they were sold out of everything else i wanted, i need to buyy melrose mood and lollipop loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it being released online?
x<3


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah its coming online in the uk, they have given us dates ranging from the 15th (today ) to the 17th xx


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_i went to selfridges yesterday and got the two eyeshadow trio's but they were sold out of everything else i wanted, i need to buyy melrose mood and lollipop loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it being released online?
x<3_

 
Damn they're sold out already!? I bought Lollipop Lovin and Trio 1 last friday after work. I was gonna go back at lunch today and get Melrose Mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bugger....It better bloody come online quick now. I wanted the two pigments too but SO don't have the money for those...I would try to score samples but I wouldn't even bother in Selfridges. I get no help in there in general to be honest. Selfridges is strictly a know-what-you-want-and-get-out type of MAC, or so it feels like anyway. Its just too packed!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 15, 2008)

since my last post in this thread which was about a month ago...my MA gave me samples of reflects gold and 3D silver...i got a whole jar of pink pearl and 3D silver(it's so pretty in the jar)..anddd i just ordered starlet kiss 5 minutes ago


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 16, 2008)

i ended up getting:

- Lollipop Loving l/s
- Melrose Mood l/s
- Hollywood Nights l/s
- Sock Hop l/g
- Style Minx l/g
- Starlet Kiss l/g
- Alpha Girl b/p


----------



## Patricia (Apr 24, 2008)

i ended up getting:

-lollipop loving (fell in love with this in person)
-bonus beat (to go with fleshpot, that i already have)
-smooth harmony (great bronzer)

the rest didn't interest me


----------



## theblackqueen (Apr 24, 2008)

I got Melrose Mood, Hollywood Nights, Black Funk/Pop Blue eye pencil, the Reflects Gold Glitter and Jardin Aires pigment.
I still want the 3d silver glitter, silver nail polish and she's bad lashes X_X


----------

